# Fun games to play with horse while riding



## barrelracer111 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi thank you for reading it, i have a horse named badger he is my profile picture, We live in the country and im the only child so im wandering if anybody nows some games that i can play with my horse, here are some games that i already have thank you:

-pepsi game
-find a boot
-breaken out
-keep it in the cup
-hide the hoof pick
-patato race
-simon says
-barrel racing on command
-catalog race
-froggy,froggy


thank you!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl10 (Jan 2, 2013)

i dont know much either so can yall please tell me too i now have thoughs games down so i need differnt ones!!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

how do you do the ones you already listed? i've never heard of some of them....


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

all of them lol


----------



## cowgirl10 (Jan 2, 2013)

ok then Analisaparalyzer here is what they mean

pepsi game-Hold a glass of pepsi while on your horse. See how fast you can go without it spilling!
1. Play ride a buck! Put a dollar bill under your thigh and see how long you can keep it there in all gaits. It's also great for building on your position!! 
find a boot-
1. Have your friends and you all take off one boot. Pile the boots in a pile at the end of the arena. Have someone waiting next to the pile to grab your reins. Ride out to the pile (one-booted), hop off, hand your reins to person, find your boot, and ride back!
fill the bucket-Get a couple friends, and at least one barrel. Mount your horse, and have someone hand you a cup of water. Have the bucket set up on the barrel, and the barrel at the end of your arena/pasture. Ride out starting at a walk, then jog, then lope, trying to fill up the bucket in 3 min

patato race-
The potato race is a game where the rider goes on her horse to the other end of the arena or game area, and picks up one of two potatoes that are sitting on a barrel or other raised object. She then rides back to the starting point and drops the potato into a bucket. The rider then repeats this process for the second potato. If racing against other riders, the first one to get both potatoes in the bucket is the winner.
simon says-
You need two people first you mount your horse then Simon tells you a command like Simon says take your feet out stirrups and trot in a circle for 10 seconds and so and so!!
barrel racing on cammand-
Do the barrel pattern you need to people and the person telling the commands tells you through all gate and you have to do all the gaits (walk,trot,lope)!!!!
catalog race-
ride down to a barrel with a catalog on it ( just print out numbers and make it into a catalog) find the number the announcer tells you in the homemade catalog or binder rip it out and lead your horse to the finish. You will have to time each rider.
froggy,froggy-
stands by the side and in turn, the In this game, a large box of trot poles is placed on the floor. The instructor children ask; 'Froggy froggy, can I cross your golden pool?' the instructor answers with; 'yes, only if your horse is a....e.g. bay, or is your horse is wearing a.....e.g. noseband' this will improve their equine knowledge too.
breakin out- someone calls out walk trott or lope, you have to do it in three seconds but if you dont in three seconds you loose (prize is candy if want)

keep it in the cup- get a cup of water and have someone say walk, trott or lope, whoever has the most water wins.

hide the hoof pick- one person will hide the hoof pick while the other person riding tries to find it.

thank you


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

CoconutMona said:


> If you got banned it was probably for a reason.


Look at the attitude she gave me... I'm just gonna let the mods deal with it. Karma sucks and I'm too old to argue with preteens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

lol, at least i got the games first. wasnt bright on her part though....


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

A couple games we've played are red light green light and tag. Both help to teach you to control your horse and tag really helps you learn to ride better, at least stay on better! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Red light green light would be awesome!!! i think my horse would "tag" more people than i would though. shes very into "her" space


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For potato race we'd use an old broom handle with a nail in one end. The nail should be about 4" long, the the flat head nipped off. Place two potatoes in a bucket at the far end and an empty pail near the starting line. The idea is to race, stab your potato and put it in the empty then race for the second one. Ideally you will get good enough to do this while barely slowing down. Rock Race needs two steel barrels, bottom up set well apart. Find some nice round stones about the size of a golf-ball. Put three on the far barrel. Race down, grab a rock and place it on the empty barrel. Again the purpose of this is that the horse will barely slow down as you lean over and scoop the rock and head for the other, again barely slowing down. You have to place the rock carefully or it will bounce off the barrel.


----------

